# International School vs Local School?



## benderc (Aug 18, 2013)

I am interested in opinions on whether you would put a 7 year old child coming from the UK (cambridge system) in year 3 into a South African system school or into one of the International schools? I can see pros and cons to both options so would really appreciate thoughts of others who may have done or considered the same. Thanks in advance. /x


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

I decided to put my 9 year old son into the SA system, that way he would be the same age as his classmates and there is no real advantage or disadvantage at primary level. Allow your child to enjoy their primary school years, which is such a very different experience to that in the UK. At secondary school the choice becomes more crucial particularly if you want your child to do A levels and attend a UK University. More private schools are buying into this international perspective, for instance, Bishops in CT do A levels.


----------



## benderc (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, thanks so much for your reply, much appreciated. I guess my hesitation about putting her in a SA school is because there is a chance we may only be in Cape Town for a year or 2 and then return to the UK. In this instance it would maybe be a huge disadvantage for her because she would go into her age group in the UK but be a year behind her peers...such a difficult decision... Thanks again for your advice and thoughts. /x


----------



## lom (Mar 15, 2012)

benderc said:


> Hi, thanks so much for your reply, much appreciated. I guess my hesitation about putting her in a SA school is because there is a chance we may only be in Cape Town for a year or 2 and then return to the UK. In this instance it would maybe be a huge disadvantage for her because she would go into her age group in the UK but be a year behind her peers...such a difficult decision... Thanks again for your advice and thoughts. /x


Hi
Just out of curiosity. What do you mean when you say she would be a year behind her peers when coming from SA into UK school system?


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

If you are certain that you will stay for a limited time, then I would go the private school route. Several of the private schools used to have links with their UK counterparts(this was 20 years ago, I don't know the status now, but you can check). Way back then the private schools also wrote a different final exam from public schools, which was more widely recognised. Again check the current status. It might also be worth your while to contact a UK school and find out what they recognise and recommend.


----------



## benderc (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello Lom, they start school later in SA. My child has completed Year 2 in the UK system and is in the correct year for her age group. (ie year 3 in the year she is turning 7) In the SA system a 7 year old will be in Grade 2. So my daughter will go back and do Grade 2 in the SA system, if we then came back to the UK she would go into her age group year, which would be a year ahead of the SA system and in effect she would have to skip a year.


----------

